# Am I mad ? Heading for 5th attempt



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi

Going to make a long story short ! Am 48 - 4 failed cycles - 2 ivfs & 2 donor egg cycles - one frozen & one fresh - just got a confirmed beta bfn on Wednesday last - have 4 frozen embies and have decided to go ahead next month with one embie transfer ....am I crazy ? The med plan is to increase fematab & cyclogest from 200 to 400....the only time I got a positive was with my own eggs but unfortunately as soon as I got a positive I started bleeding and it ended in a chemical ...

Am I daft going through this again ? 

Would appreciate any comments negative or positive ! Thanks ladies


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm sorry about your failed cycles. Its so hard, but I don't think your mad go for it. No point waiting another month.

My AF came early and changed to progesterone injections as well as gel x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Annie,

You're not mad to want to go again, but with your history, I would strongly urge you to wait until you have a diagnosis and/or a treatment plan as to why the previous cycles didn't work. Failing with OE and DE is a red flag for issues to do with you and/ or your partner.

Your GP can do quite a lot of the tests, but you may be advised to see a specialist or a recurrent miscarriage clinic as interpreting the results and knowing what meds if any to prescribe is really important.

Here are the most likely causes of miscarriage - and GP can test for many of them.

Genetic issues with your DH - he needs to have a karyotype test to eliminate these.
Thyroid - Your TSH needs to be between 1 and 2. Also test T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies
Clotting issues - e.g. antiphospholipid syndrome (APS), anticardiolipins, FVL, MTHFR etc
Uterine issues e.g. fibroids, polyps, abnormalities. Do you get good lining thickness and triple stripe?
Infection - both for you and DH. Tests include chlamydia, ureaplasma, mycoplasma and BV.
Sperm issues - your hubby might still have issues e.g. sperm dna fragmentation
Autoimmune - e.g. Rheumatoid factor, antinuclear antibodies, any history of autoimmune diseases like crohns, coeliac etc?
Immune issues - e.g. NK Cells, tnfa, cytokines etc. Needs specialist tests and interpretation.

You may also like to look at Agate's useful thread about learning from a failed cycle.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I was finally diagnosed with factor V leiden and MTHFR (clotting) and autoimmune issues. My successful treatment included IVIg, steroids, clexane, gestone. You may need gestone as cyclogest may not be enough to stop a bleed if you are not able to absorb pessaries.

I gave birth to my twins at 46 - they are now 8!

I wish you lots of luck for the future.

D x


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Not mad at all. I had 4 donor IVFs to get my little girl. I was 49 when I had the first one and nearly 51 when my little one was born. 

Third attempt was successful but miscarried at around 6 weeks. I didn't have any investigations and followed exactly the same protocol for my fourth attempt.
I had progynova and cyclogest. I had an endometrial scratch before my third attempt and one lot of intrallipids for the third and fourth cycles. 

Now trying for another one


----------



## Ninejigs (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Cornwall
Can I ask please where did you go for treatment? 
I had a miscarriage 4 months ago at 8 weeks. I was 49 . Heartbroken.
Now I have turned 50 and want to try again. I am very scared as I know 
how heartbreakingly sad the journey we all find ourselves on is. Thank you.

Good luck Annief on your new cycle. Hope this is the one for you. You are a brave strong 
women determined to get your baby. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Ninejigs,

I went to Pedieos in Cyprus. They are happy to treat women over 50. The doctor who runs the clinic trained in Canada. His wife is Canadian and she works with him. Most of the team speak very good English. They have really looked after me and always worked around my travel from the UK. Like many clinics, communication is sometimes slow but it's worth contacting them.Currently 5000 euros for DE IVF. You need to get your own meds but my GP was always happy to prescribe them for me.

Good luck


----------



## Ninejigs (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you so much Cornwall. I will have a look at their clinic online. Good to know there are some clinics that will treat us ladies over 50. Many thanks


----------



## teddy7 (Dec 26, 2009)

In fact, I don't think Pedeios do treat women over 50 now - on their website it says due to new legislation passed in May this year, 50 is their new upper limit for egg donation.


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

I was at Pedieos in June this year having IVF with donor eggs. They didn't tell me they will no longer treat women over 50.


----------



## teddy7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Perhaps it isn't a problem if you are already a patient, although there is a recent post on the Cyprus (Dogus) thread from someone who says that Pedeios will no longer treat her now she is 50 because of new regulations.


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies - special thanks to Daisyg - am scheduled to have deivf next month - 5th attempt so fingers crossed - sending all you kind ladies warm thoughts & good luck xx


----------

